

Does Your Code Pass The Turkey Test? - ks
http://www.moserware.com/2008/02/does-your-code-pass-turkey-test.html

======
henning
The question is, how much effort does it take to make your application pass
such tests and how important is it that yours do so?

If you're making an application for filing income taxes in the US, say, I
would argue only worrying about usability with ESL speakers and not worrying
about how your program would work in Turkey or Japan or whatever.

------
stillmotion
It's not just Turkey that does the date day/month/year. I believe only the US
has the problem of being different.

~~~
henning
So the solution is easy: ignore one of the biggest markets in the world and
then pretend like the remaining cultures all do things the same.

.NET's support for internationalization extends to things that vary by
language and country (they aren't all the same), like names of the days of the
week.

------
staticshock
i didn't know about the i/I problem (question 3 on their test), that's really
neat

------
edw519
Only on Thanksgiving.

